# Fuente de Laboratorio para Principiantes



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

Ésta fuente permite la *Regulación del Voltaje de Salida* y la *Limitación de la Corriente*.

Corresponde aclarar que la fuente* no apaga ante sobrecarga* , sino que se limita *bajando la tensión de salida*. 

¡¿ Pero yo quiero regular Voltaje y Corriente independientemente y al mismo tiempo !? 

Si pero NO  , la fuente cumple con la Ley de Ohm , o sea que si le pido más corriente que la que fué seteada en el potenciómetro de corriente , inevitablemente bajará la tensión de salida !



La primera parte con componentes en *negro* es una fuente convencional de ±32 V (transformador de 24/0/24 y 150 Watts como mínimo) , sigue la parte con componentes en *verde* , que es la limitación de corriente y finalmente la clasica reguladore de voltaje con componentes en *azul* , la parte de componentes en *rojo* solo fué para medición y *no corresponden a la fuente final*.


Todo nace por asistir a un forista que quería convertir su fuente variable de 0 a 16 Vdc - 2 A , en una fuente de laboratorio , también variable en Corriente . . . 

Yo le había sugerido ésta con varias resistencias y una selectora :







Pero él la quería con variación contínua a potenciómetro, y entonces en esa haría falta un potenciometro de alambre = *caro*.

Así que despues de analizarla y hacer varias pruebas terminó en ésto :

Ver el archivo adjunto 114733

Reemplazar la R sensora de la corriente por díodos fué meramente intuitivo ya que no figura en ningún datasheet ni nada que haya visto por ahí . Ya que una resistencia sensora de pocos Ohms solo servía para altas corrientes , y una alta servía para bajas corrientes pero caía demasiada tensión en la salida . Entonces se me ocurrió agregar un díodo + la Resistencia sensora y finalmente terminó con solamente los dos díodos.

Así que poniendo dos de esos circuitos en una fuente doble existente , la convertimos en *fuente de laboratorio* variable entre 6 mA y 1,5 A (obviamente dependiendo de la carga)

Perderemos otros 3 V a máxima carga (1,5A) o sea que de una fuente de contínua de 32 Vdc obtendremos 27 Vdc regulables.

Les dejo la simulación en Multisim

Enjoy !

*Cabe aclarar que faltan colocar los díodos de protección y algunos pequeños capacitores de filtro para protejer y estabilizar , que no los puse en el diagrama para no complicarlo*


----------



## pigma (Feb 22, 2015)

Yo diria que para principiantes y profesionales, ya que nadie se escapa de cometer de vez en cuando algun corto!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

En realidad anda muy bien  , le puse de Principiantes porque el voltaje fijado, "algo" se baja dependiendo de la carga 

Estoy trabajando con la de 3 y la de 5 A   

La ventaja es que se pueden agregar los módulos de corriente a una fuente ya existente


----------



## Finskey (Dic 5, 2016)

Muy interesante la fuente, solo me queda una inquietud, es posible conectar lm317,350,338 en paralelo en la configuración de fuente de corriente? los he visto en paralelo funcionando como reguladores de voltaje pero no como fuentes de corriente. Un saludo


----------



## Bedrok003 (Mar 29, 2017)

Saludos.
 Armé solo el variador de corriente para probarlo, lo conecte directamente a una resistencia de 1 ohm como carga, aprovechando la misma para medir la corriente (regula desde 10ma hasta mas de 2Amp no quise torturar mas al pobre LM317) hasta ahí todo bien, el problema que le veo es que la corriente fluctua es dificil dejarla en un valor. ¿A ustedes les pasa lo mismo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2017)

Lm317 con o sin disipador ?

Los díodos soportan bien la corriente ?


----------



## Bedrok003 (Mar 29, 2017)

Si con disipador y los diodos son de 3Amps.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2017)

Creo que el problema viene cuando los díodos se calientan y varía su voltaje de conducción en directa


----------



## Bedrok003 (Mar 29, 2017)

Creo que si, en bajas corrientes (100ma) se mantiene estable pero al subirle a 200ma o mas va aumentando gradualmente la corriente, por ejemplo ajustas 250 ma y dos minutos despues tienes 315ma, el problema es que si ajustas 1 Amp dos minutos despues tiene mas de 2 amps y mucho humo.
Pero para quitarte sustos de encima funciona mas que aceptable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2017)

Si , ya se que funciona  , igual gracias por armarlo.

Probalo con díodos de 10 A y con disipador


----------



## Bedrok003 (Mar 29, 2017)

No tengo de 10, pero tengo unos puentes 35 amp "nomas pa probar" lo armo y te cuento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahhhhhh el puente , cortocircuitale las entradas de alterna y ahí te queda un díodo doble en serie de 100 A


----------



## Bedrok003 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mucho mas estable, puente de diodos 35 amps entradas ac en corto.

Hay que "retocar" el potenciometro un par de veces para obtener la corriente deseada. 

Recomendacion: Asi como "carga electronica" no dejarlo desatendido sobre todo en corrientes de 1 amp 

Habra mucho humo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2017)

En realidad su diseño y aplicación originales no eran para funcionar de fuente de corriente constante sino solamente para limitar *en caso de problemas*  , de todas maneras viene perfecto tu experimentación para mejorarla   


Las variaciones de temperatura de los díodos modifican la polarización del LM317  , y por otro lado , el calentamiento del LM317 podria entrarlo en protección y que disminuya la corriente ?


----------



## Bedrok003 (Mar 30, 2017)

Por desgracia si,  pero en una fuente va de maravilla

gracias por el aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracias


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 8, 2017)

Hola 2Metros, si en lugar de los Diodos conectamos 2 resistencias de 1,2 Ohm vajará mucho la tension de salida ?  por lo menos creo que asi la corriente se va a mantener constante, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2017)

Ummm , con dos resistencias  de 1,2 Ohms  en vez de los díodos regulará ente 0,5 A y 1 A , quitando la que no lleva el potenciómetro regulará entre 1 y 1,5 A


----------



## Ohzaru (Abr 12, 2017)

hola buenos dias. como se puede preparar para qe sea de 5A la fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2017)

Lo mismo pero con LM338 , los díodos que figuran 1N5408 deben ser un puente de 35 o 50 A para mayor estabilidad , lee el post

Ver el archivo adjunto 134458


----------



## Ohzaru (Abr 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo mismo pero con LM338 , los díodos que figuran 1N5408 deben ser un puente de 35 o 50 A para mayor estabilidad , lee el post


 

muchas gracias en unos dias pongo manos a la obra y despues muestro como quedo.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 15, 2017)

Hola 2Metros, no entiendo la conexion que hiciste del trafo a los diodos en el circuito de 5A, esta bien asi o se te chispoteó el cable del punto medio ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2017)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola 2Metros, no entiendo la conexion que hiciste del trafo a los diodos en el circuito de 5A, esta bien asi o se te chispoteó el cable del punto medio ?



¿ Estas escribiendo sobre este esquema ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 134458​
En caso afirmativo: Es un rectificado "Onda completa" mediante transformador con punto medio y 2 diodos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas escribiendo sobre este esquema ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134458​
> En caso afirmativo: Es un rectificado "Onda completa" mediante transformador con punto medio y 2 diodos
> ...


Jua!!! Cuando lo vía ayer me pareció raro... pero al analizar el trafo te das cuenta que es una fuente com;un usando un puente en lugar de los dos diodos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jua!!! Cuando lo vía ayer me pareció raro... pero al analizar el trafo te das cuenta que es una fuente com;un usando un puente en lugar de los dos diodos



Es el famoso caso del _*"Moderador perezoso de cambiar puente por diodos simples"*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2017)

Observad atentamente  , el pequeño diagrama resultó de cortar con motosierra el diagrama completo de fuente doble 

Y cómo era técnicamente correcto ahí quedó


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 19, 2017)

Hola 2Metros, queria preguntarte si en el regulador de tension es lo mismo poner el punto medio del potenciometro a masa ? se me complica entender la conexion que hiciste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

En el de tensión si , es lo mismo conectar el cursor a masa . . .  a los sumo regulará girando para el otro lado


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 19, 2017)

y disculpame otra duda hace rato que me quede pensado... porque el capacitorcito de 22uf en paralelo con el de 4700 ! sumarle microfaradios ( ya que estan en paralelo ) no creo que sea ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2017)

.22 o 220 nF , podría ser 100 nF , es para ruidos de alta frecuencia , también se puede agregar uno de 1 o 5 uF para lo mismo


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 20, 2017)

otra duda !  

estuve viendo varios circuitos y siempre se pone la fuente de corriente antes que la fuente de tension 

porque motivo es asi ?  o es solo algo que siempre se hace asi y se pueden invertir ?


----------



## opamp (Abr 20, 2017)

Qué pasa Ilcapo, si colocas primero la regulación de voltaje y fijas el voltaje al deseado y entonces 
 como vas a colocar una etapa posterior ,la  etapa  límitadora de amperaje, te haría perder la regulación, en el límitador de amperaje se perdería voltaje. A menos que pongas un fusible como límitador de amperaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Ummm, en teoría sería indistinto , pero , y siempre hay un pero.

Los limitadores o fuentes de corriente miden con una resistencia serie , así que a mayores corrientes , mayores caidas de tensión , si ponés el regulador de tensión después , éste mas o menos lo arregla.

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2017)

Tomado de un datasheet del LM317 , usa los díodos de otra manera :



Enjoy !


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 1, 2018)

la dificultad que veo en ese circuito son los -10V que van a Q2 . Como se podrian obtener ?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 1, 2018)

De muchas variadas maneras, tomando de la tensión AC y rectificando en forma negativa, en media onda tomas la continua pulsante del anodo, electrolítico, R limitadora, zener de 10V (katodo a masa) y capacitor y tienes tus -10V hay otras formas, piensa, razona.....
y si es el caso como se ve más arriba en el post #23 más sencillo aún


----------

